# CPU-Lüfter Fehler



## Ciddy (1. März 2010)

*CPU-Lüfter Fehler*

Hi,
ich hab folgendes Problem bei dem ich gerne eure Meinung hören würde:
Vor kurzem hab ich ein ASUS P7P55D-E verbaut. CPU ist ein i7-860 wobei das wohl eher unerheblich ist. Als Kühler sitzt ein EKL Brocken drauf mit einem beQuiet Silent Wing 120 PWM. Nun erscheint aber immerwieder aber wohl nicht immer bei Start die Meldung "CPU-Lüfter Fehler" die mittels F1 Taste übersprungen werden kann. Seltsam ist jedoch, dass der Lüfter läuft. 

Daher würde ich eigentlich ausschließen das der Lüfter defekt ist. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten als die Warnung zu ignorieren? Am besten wäre natürlich eine Lösung die beim Ausfall des Lüfters bzw zu hoher Temperatur einen Alarm auslöst.

Vielen Dank schonmal für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## jenzy (1. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Fehler*

Schau mal in dein Handbuch von deinem Mainboard. Dort steht wo der CPU Lüfter angeschlossen werden muss, wenn er nicht richtig angeschlossen ist kommt diese F1 Fehlermeldung. Bei meinem alten Corsshair III Formula konnte Ich diese Fehlermeldung im Bios ausschalten. 

schau mal in deinem Bios nach, weiß nicht mehr genau wo


----------



## Ciddy (1. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Fehler*

Ja die Meldung ist bereits ausgeschalten.
Der Lüfter hängt schon am CPU-Fan und wie gesagt kommt die Meldung auch nicht immer. Gedreht wird der Lüfter mit etwas unter 600 RPM was wohl die Grenze ist wo das Mainboard ausschlägt?!


----------



## jenzy (1. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Fehler*

Du bist nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, haben viele. Liegt vielleicht wirklich daran das der Lüfter eine zu niedrige Geschwindigkeit hat. Lass den Lüfter doch mal bei 1000 RPM drehen! Speedfan eignet sich ganz gut dafür


----------



## Shaitaan (2. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Fehler*

Diese proble habe ich auch mit den Mugen 2. Habe auch das Asus P7P55D Mainboard, diese Meldung kommt wenn der Lüfter unter ca 500 RMP dreht.


----------



## kress (2. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Fehler*

Ja, schaltet einfach den Cpu-Fan auf Ignore, dann kommt der Fehler nicht. Habs auch deaktiviert, da mein Lüfter am Anfang zu wenig Strom bekommt, da es noch nicht nötig ist ihn anzudrehen. Im Windowsbetrieb/ unter Last dreht er dann.
Also einfach die Funktion auf Ignore stellen und gut ist.


----------



## silent_freak (3. März 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Fehler*

zur not einfach einstellen, dass er keine fehler beim bios start anzeigt, aber für gewöhnlich sollte es das gute alte "ignore" bei cpu fan auch tun!


----------



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter Fehler*

Habe auch ein "CPU-Lüfterfehler". Ich habe einen Scythe Mugen 2, der auf einem AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE. 
Den Fehler bekomme ich bei jedem Hochfahren, wie kann ich das beheben? Ich möchte aber weiterhin, das der Lüfter bei hoher CPU Last hochdreht. 

Weitere frage, mein CPU ist bei Prime95 Test auf 60° ist das Ok?


----------

